# ما هي مقاسات " البانيو " المتوفرة في مصر ؟



## إسلام علي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما هي مقاسات " البانيو " المتوفرة في مصر ؟
وتحديداً المقاسات والأشكال الصغيرة 
ما وجدته هو 70 * 170 سم وهو الشائع
لكن هذا كبير بالنسبة للحمام الموجود لدي في الرسم 
فهل هناك مقاسات متوفرة أخرى وشائعة في السوق المصري


----------



## الجبل الاشم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن تلاقي 70 *140 وهذا ركبته في شقة شطبتها بنفسي وايضا ....ستندهش لو علمت ان صديقي ركب في شقته بانيو صغير جدا ...70*120 وهو اصغر بانيو تستطيع ان تجده بعده تدخل علي مقاسات حمام القدم ....


----------



## معماريون (26 سبتمبر 2009)

يعتبر إحدى القطع التي يجب التدقيق عند اختارها ففي الأسواق تـتوافر نوعيات عديدة منها و بأحجام مختلفة، منها ما هو دائري، مربع، والشكل الكلاسيكي المستطيل لذلك يجب اختيار البانيو الملائم للمساحة حتى لا يكون كبيرا في حمـام صغير أو صغيرا في حمام كبير و إذا أردت إضافة مزيد من الجاذبية للبانيو فيمكن إحاطته بحواجز ذات باب سحاب أو يفتح بمقابض ويكون من الزجاج أو غالباً من الأكريليك وهو افضل من حيث السلامة لأنه غير قـابل للكسر, وهذا الحاجز بحد ذاته ستارة عازلة للماء عن الانتشار في أرضية الحــمام أثناء الاستحمام وتتدرج شفافية هذا الحاجز بحسب الرغبة وللذين يحبون مزيدا من الرفاهية والاسترخاء فيوجد البانيو الجاكوزي وهو يعمل بالكهرباء لضمان ماء ساخن متجدد ومنعش ومعالج، بل إن أنواع منه يعمل بالكومبيوتر لمزيد من التقنية والتحكم. 
أما إذا كان حجم الحمام صغيرا جدا بحيث لا يتسع للبانيو العادي، فيمكن وضع (الدش) مع بانيو ذو تصميم بسيط جدا عبارة عن قطعة مربعة الشكل تقريبا تعد بديلا للبانيو تثبت في ارض الحمام وهو مناسب للفتيان ، وفي حمامات المسبح ويمكن أن يكون مناسب أيضاً في حمام العاملين في المنزل


----------



## إسلام علي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم , وجزيتم خيراً


----------

